# Softride suspension stem or similar?



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Anyone using one? How do they perform? I'm assuming they came in long lengths because of shorter top tubes, but would like to know if they came in shorter lengths - say 90mm -100mm in 1" quill?

Thanks.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Keep in mind that a shorter length won't have as much travel if that matters. I'm not sure if they made them that short anyway.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Girvin made there stems as short as 110mm, but as to travel, the 4-bar linkage ones like the softride's travelled the same regardless of the extension. They were all built for 3" travel. The girvin one's got UP TO 3/4" of travel, because they employed a simple single-pivot cantilever beam setup. JD Components (aka Tranz-X) had a linkage stem to which was preload adjustable, but the preload doubled as a rise/travel adjustment, because it was tightening the spring which pulled/pushed the stem up and down.


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

i have a softride cromo stem on one of my rides and I like it - takes the edge off for sure. i think they will prove hard to find in shorter lengths. in fact, i don't remember them making short lengths - remember, these were from back in the day when 135, 140 was not out of the ordinary.


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

If I am remembering correctly the shortest the softride came in was a 120mm cromo. And I think Softride stems ride like crap. I only ride them because I am being punished by the state.


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

top_ring:

Ck it out!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=243924

http://www.softride.com/product.asp?p=46


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Just got a Softride stem with a bike, cromo/composite, probably early 90s? I'd try it but it's got about 160mm of reach.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

I've used a few throughout the years, they have their good points and bad points. Where mine worked the best was on my commuter bike. Really kills the high frequency vibrations/impacts. Can put you in for a bit of a wild ride off road though, and doesn't do much to keep thr front wheel from bouncing around (like a good bouncy fork).

Most of the ones that I've seen were longer (135mm, 150mm, etc). In fact, one of my 150mm (a pimpin gold aluminum threadless one) is hitting ebay tonight (just got a new commuter bike).


----------

